# broken motor mounts ( 2004 Altima)



## amirmousavi (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello all... 

My Nissan altima 2004 2.5S jerks while accelerating between 1st and 2nd gear (hard shifting). I have been told that the motor mounts are weak or broken. I recently changed the front right mount but the engine jerks again and I have the same problem.
I am going to buy the front and rear ones from "ebay" because it really sucks to pay hundreds to get from auto parts. 
Do you know if the front or rear mount should be connected to a wire or a sensor??? Because on ebay they don't have any wires or sensors attached to the mounts!!!

This is the link:
FOR 02 03 04 05 06 Nissan Altima 2 5L M028 Engine Motor Mounts Pair | eBay

I appreciate it if anyone could help me... 
Thank you


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

frt or rr mounts do not have a wire, just a heads up, expect to replace those mounts again... in a year or so, the a/m ones are not too good, at least in my experience


----------



## Gabriel_Whitfield (Feb 12, 2016)

Agreed I had to change them once and used the a/m ones and within a year and a half I needed to get it changed again. But at the point I ended up taking it to the auto shop.


----------

